# Stewart County



## marlinluver (Nov 5, 2011)

Thought I start a thread on Stewart. 
Well so far  2 nice 9 points have taken a dirt nap. One last weekend and one today. The first was taken out in a food plot with its nose to the ground looking the other was trailing 2 does.  From my experience in this area/County the rut doesnt usually kick in till about mid nov-Thanksgiving. I dont know but it looks like they might have started a bit early but then again its only my second year on this lease and last year was slow all around.  Seems like they just started scraping about 2 weeks ago. I was just wondering if anybody else was hunting up this way and when you noticed when it gets hot... Thanks


----------



## gabulldawg83 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dang I was hoping to get some good reporting on here. I am hitting my lease down there tomorrow. I was wondering how movement has been. Ill let you know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## gabulldawg83 (Nov 18, 2011)

Theyre def chasing. I passed on an 8pt the other day! Bucks are dropping like flies in Middle GA Sportsman Club.


----------

